# Leiseste AIO



## StitZle (13. Mai 2019)

Guten Tag, 

Derzeit Baue ich mir einen neuen PC zusammen. 
Ich bin so gut wie fertig was noch fehlt ist die CPU Kühlung. 

Daher suche ich eine Leise 360mm AIO. 
Sie muss keine RGBs besitzen. 

Das einzige was für mich zählt ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe, da ich die Lüfter eh durch Silent Wings ersetzte. 

Bis jetzt bin ich auf die Be Quiet Silent Loop 360mm gestoßen. 
Allerdings hört man von der immer wieder das die Pumpe nach einer Zeit kaputt geht. 

Habt ihr Ideen, Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Niclas Bürger


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!
Würde da die Corsair mal in den raum werfen,die soll von der Geräuschkulisse ganz ok sein.
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...360 mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060031-WW
Allerdings auch nicht ganz günstig.
ich hab die selber auf meiner Wunschliste,aber das kleinere Modell: YouTube
Selbst die Lüfter sollen recht leise sein,da Magnetschwebetechnik


----------



## StitZle (13. Mai 2019)

Hey, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Die Corsair H150i pro habe ich schon ausprobiert. Dort finde ich, dass man ein deutliches Surren der Pumpe hört.


----------



## Scubaman (13. Mai 2019)

Eisbaer 360? Meine Eisbaer 280 läuft quasi lautlos gedrosselt (seit ca. 2 Jahren, "3x auf Holz klopf"). Bei voller Spannung allerdings nerviges Geräusch. Lüfter habe ich gegen eLoops getauscht, da die originalen recht laut sind.


----------



## StitZle (13. Mai 2019)

Ist dort die Pumpe leise ? 
Meinst du Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 oder Alphacool Eisbaer 360
Von denen habe ich auch schon gehört das die Pumpe sehr leise sein soll.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2019)

> Die Corsair H150i pro habe ich schon ausprobiert. Dort finde ich, dass man ein deutliches Surren der Pumpe hört.


Du hängst aber auch nicht ständig mit dem Ohr am Gehäuse oder.Da sind die restlichen Lüfter bestimmt lauter,aber OK hab ja da selber noch keine Erfahrung mit.Kann das eben nur aus den test`s wiedergeben und da soll die Pumpe eigl. auch leise sein.
Kann natürlch immer mal Probleme geben,wie bei B-quiet Silent Loop zb. auch wo Pumpen schonmal Geräusche machen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2019)

Vorteil von Be Quiet oder Alphacool ist das sie die selben Radiatoren verwenden und diese auch aus Kupfer sind. Andere AIOs haben meist Radiatoren aus Aluminium und Alu und Kupfer reagiert sehr schnell miteinander und Oxidiert viel schneller. Zwar wird hierzu Korrosionsschutz verwendet aber das zögert das ganze nur etwas raus.

Was ich noch empfehlen kann sind die AIOs von Cooler Master, zwar wird hier auch ein Alu Radiator verbaut aber die Pumpen sind hier auch sehr leise. Eine davon haben wir auch in einem unserer Rechner verbaut und wir können die Pumpe nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus hören.

Ansonsten wäre auch die Überlegung Wert ein klein wenig mehr auszugeben, denn für ein 360er AIO muss mindestens 120 Euro und mehr auszugeben und es gibt auch eine günstige alternative mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung und könnte dann so aussehen.
Warenkorb | Caseking
Kühler ist nur ein Beispiel, da mir nicht bekannt ist was für ein Prozessor bei dir verbaut ist.

Vorteil wäre das die custom Wakü einfacher zu warten ist und dadurch auch schneller und einfacher zum befüllen und entlüften ist und solch eine Wasserkühlung lange hält da immer alles weiter übernommen werden kann. Das ganze kann auch jederzeit mit weiteren Radiatoren erweitert werden sollte auch mal die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden werden.

Die Pumpe ist sehr gut und auch sehr leise.
Gibt es auch etwas größer: Magicool DCP450B - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA

Ich würde sie aber dennoch entkoppeln, daher ist der Sandwich mit dabei.
Den Überbrückungsstecker brauchst du um das Netzteil zu überbrücken damit das Netzteil zum befüllen für die Pumpe genutzt werden kann ohne das Mainboard und alles andere mit Spannung mit laufen.

Statt einen 360er Radiator kannst auch ein 280er nehmen, da der Unterschied gering ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2019)

Der Vorteil bei der Eisbär ist halt die ist erweiterbar und man kann die Pumpe auch mit 7V statt 12V betreiben und das ist dann wieder silent.
YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (13. Mai 2019)

die mit abstand leiseste und beste aio ist die alphacool eisbear! bei 12v schon sehr lesie, gedrosselt auf 7v unhörbar! der schwachpunkt bisher waren die lüfter, aber ich glaube die haben mitlerweile andere dabei.


----------



## StitZle (13. Mai 2019)

Vielem Dank für die Vielen Antworten. 
Ich denke ich werde die Silen Loop 360 oder die Eisbear verwenden. Welche Model sollte ich hierbei nehmen ?  Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 oder Alphacool Eisbaer 360 ?

Edit: 

Ok, ich sehe gerade das die LT die neuere ist. Also muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen Silent Loop 360 und Alphacool Eisbaer LT360


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (13. Mai 2019)

Alle Silent Loop haben ein Pumpenproblem.


----------



## StitZle (13. Mai 2019)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gehört.


----------



## owslex123 (13. Juni 2019)

Moin StitZle, wollte mal nachfragen wie Du dich entschieden hast bzw. schon Erfahrung sammmeln konntest, da auch auf der Suche nach einer leisen Aio Kühlung bin.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2019)

So auch ich kann als User einer AIO mal meinen Quark dazu geben und muss sagen das ich eher enttäuscht bin und im Nachhinein sagen muss das sich eine AIO nur aus optischen Gründen als empfehlenswert halte.
Musste meine Alphacool Eisbär schon nach 1 Woche Laufzeit zurückeschicken weil die Pumpe immer wieder starke Geräusche von sich gab,teilweise so laut das es richtig gerattert hat und die Kühlung nicht mehr gegeben war.
Dabei dachte ich das gerade Alphacool gute Pumpen baut.
Entweder war zuviel luft im System die nicht raus ging o. die Pumpe hatte einen Defekt,was ich im nachhinein nicht mehr klären kann.Da das ja Wartungsfreie Systeme sind wollte ich da jetzt auch kein Wasser ablassen und wieder neubefüllen,wo bestimmt auch wieder Luft in System gekommen wäre.
Betreibe Jetzt wieder eine Luftkühlung(Be-Quiet Darkrock)der eine genauso gute Temperatur packt wie die AIO und dabei fast noch leiser ist,da ja noch die zusätzlichen Lüfter des Radi wegfallen.
Also als resümee kann ich nur abraten von einer AIO,es sei denn man hat Platzprobleme,wobei man einen Radi ja auch erstmal unterbringen muss.

Fazit:
In meinen Augen ist jeder hochwertige Luftkühler wie zb. ein Noctua,Be-Quiet o. Thermalright Kühler besser geeignet um zb. einen Ryzen gut runter zukühlen auch unter Last.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

Habe gestern dieses Video gesehen und sieht auch vielversprechend aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwo2j17mR-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Sohn hat eine Cooler Master verbaut, deren Pumpe ist auch sehr leise und die AIO ist nun seit Dezember verbaut und läuft bisher sehr zuverlässig. Zudem sind die AIOs von CM sehr günstig.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2019)

Man hört ja auch dort im Video das die Dinger nicht zuverlässig arbeiten und wie gesagt jede Luftkühlung ist da besser meiner Meinung.
Es sei denn man setzt auf eine Custom mit Ausgleichsbehälter wo du Luft weg kann.

Die Pumpe der Eisbär war am Anfang auch sehr leise,aber sobald auch nur die geringste Menge Luft in der Zirkulation ist gehen die Probleme los


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

AIOs werden meist nicht gut befüllt und ob das überhaupt ohne AGB möglich ist ist daher auch etwas zweifelhaft. Dennoch arbeiten viele AIOs gut und auch ausreichend. Nur weil ein Hersteller Bockmist baut müssen nicht alle AIOs schlecht ausfallen. Im allgemeinem hat man mit AIO oder Luft kein großen oder gar kein Unterschied was die Temperaturen angeht, ich persönlich bevorzuge neuerdings aber AIOs, da hier jederzeit immer alles in einem Rechner gut erreicht werden kann. Natürlich kommen noch optische Gründe dazu.

Muss aber zugeben, vor Jahren war ich richtig Geil drauf einen fetten dicken Luftkühler verbaut zu haben, heute finde ich die Dinger nur noch hässlich. Ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache.

Als mein Rechner noch per Luft gekühlt wurde konnte ich noch nicht mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen ohne zuvor den dicken Alpenföhn K2 ausbauen zu müssen, da mit meinem verbautem Mainboard zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte kein Platz war um an die Verrieglung kommen zu können. Meiner Tochter hatte letztens in ihrem Rechner einen defekten Frontlüfter der innerhalb 2min ausgetauscht war. Das anschließen des Steckers aufs Mainboard hat aber dazu veranlasst einiges ausbauen zu müssen, da ich mit der Hand nicht zwischen CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarte und Laufwerkskäfig kam.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2019)

Wie gesagt kühltechnisch sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied,habe ja auch beides gehabt.Optisch ok gebe ich dir recht,war auch mein Grund das mal zu probieren.
Leider hört man aber sehr häufig von Problemen mit Pumpen und das von vielen Herstellern.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

Probleme mit Pumpen kenne ich nur von bequite und neuerdings auch von Aphacool, da beide die selbe Pumpe verbauen. Von anderen Hersteller kenne ich es nicht und wenn AIOs gluckern und Geräusche verursachen ist meist zu wenig Kühlwasser drin. Eine AIO wird erst seine Vorzüge ausspielen können wenn auch mit Raumluft gekühlt wird, denn ein Luftkühler kann nur auf dem Prozessor verbaut werden und muss zwangsläufig immer die Luft aus dem Gehäuse nutzten. Nicht bei einer Wasserkühlung, da könnte der Radiator auch extern verbaut werden.

Radiatoren werden meist oben so verbaut das die Luft aus dem Gehäuse genutzt werden muss, dann kann eine Wasserkühlung auch seine Vorteile nicht ausspielen. Hierzu einfach mal die Temperatur unter Last wenn die Grafikkarte auch ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse abgibt messen und als Gegensatz die Temperatur aus dem Raum messen und vergleichen (Differenzberechnung).


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (9. Oktober 2019)

StitZle, wie hast du dich entschieden?
Überlege mir aufgrund der Anregung von IICARUS eine eigene zu bauen.  Sehe es genauso wie Schwarzseher, denn mit dem NH-D15 erzielst du genauso gute oder auch teilweise bessere Werte und hast den Hickhack nicht. Dazu ist das System mit Luftkühlern langlebiger, weil keine Pumpe o.ä. ausfallen kann. Da lege ich lieber etwas Geld drauf und hole mir ein eigenes System für den 3950x oder den NH-D15 in schwarz und Ruhe.

Ich hatte selbst mal zwei AIO verbaut vor drei Jahren und bin deshlab auf den Noctua NH-D15 umgestiegen und so auch happy mit den Geräuschen im gedämmten Gehäuse.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (9. Oktober 2019)

Da haben wir DEN Vergleich: Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme im Test: Die erweiterbare Extrem-AiO-Kühlung
Das ist sogar nur die Single-Lüfter-Lösung für den NH-D15 als D15S-Version. Mit Push-Pull erzielt man noch mehr. Der Mehrwert lohnt sich einfach nicht!


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. November 2019)

Also ich habe mich dann doch mal an die AiO "Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240" getraut und ich bin im Idli-Modus etwas unzufrieden, weil diese nicht so leise ist wie der NH-D15 von Noctua. Der ist im Silent Base 801 unhörbar, aber die Einheit (also ich glaube, dass es die Pumpe ist) auf dem CPU-Kühler, wo auch der Lüfter sitzt (dieser ist es nicht, habe ihn mal gestoppt) ist doch hörbar und hörbar ist für mich im Idle-Betrieb störend. 

Jedoch ist die Leistung und die Geräuschentwicklung unter Last hervorragend. Nicht mit dem NH-D15 zu vergleichen, wo dieser schon DEUTLICH hörbar ist.


Bin gerade etwas hin und her gerissen. Die "Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240" AiO ist eigentlich schon sehr gut. Diese hing mal ganz oben, nun hängt diese vorne. Push über 2x140mm Silent Wings 3 und Pull über die verbauten Lüfter. 
Da die Last nicht dauerhaft anliegt, glaube ich, dass ich entweder zu einer Custom-Wasserkühlung greifen werde oder wieder den NH-D15 verbauen werde. Ich weiß es noch nicht genau.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

Custom wird teuer und wenn du nur den Prozessor kühlst nicht besser als mit einer AIO werden.

Einzige Vorteil ist das eine freistehende Pumpe entkoppelt werden kann und du die Pumpe leise bekommst. Ich kann meine Pumpe noch nicht mal hören wenn ich das Seitenteil aufmache und die fördert mit der minimalen Drehzahl immer noch 85 l/h. Aber die Pumpe alleine kostet da schon 100 Euro und entkoppelt muss diese auch, da sie sonst auch ihre Vibration aufs Gehäuse übertragen würde. Meine Pumpe höre ich nur mit maximaler Drehzahl und diese Drehzahl muss ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften anliegen haben.

Die Cooler Master 240mm AIO von meinem Sohn scheint da besser zu sein, denn wir können sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus hören.
Seine Lüfter sind aber selbst mit Idle noch leicht zu hören. Möglich das sie nur übertönt wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2019)

@crazyluke

Die PWM Pumpe hat laut Datenblatt eine Minimaldrehzahl von 800U/min. Liegen die im Idle auch an?


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. November 2019)

Das PWM-Signal sagt ca. 3.000u/min. Insofern stimmt das nicht ganz. Es sind auch mehrere Komponenten daran angeschlossen. 2x120 PWM Lüfter (könnte ich abschalten) und dann noch der kleine 40mm Lüfter auf der Pumpe sowie die Pumpe selbst. Glaube das Signal kommt vom kleinen 40mm Lüfter, deshalb fällt das so hoch aus. 

Screenshot aus HWinfo habe ich jetzt nicht parat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2019)

Da Pumpe und die Lüfter über ein PWM Signal gesteuert werden, können die 3000 U/min eigenlich nur vom 40mm Lüfter stammen, was die Maximaldrehzahl bedeutet. 

Liquid Freezer II 240 – Liquid Freezer II Serie

Die Pumpe wird mit max. 2000 U/min, die Lüfter Arctic P12 mit max. 1800 U/min angegeben. Läuft eine Komponente auf Vollgas, sollten die anderen beiden das auch tun.

Die 120 mm und der 40mm Lüfter ...

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/...I_240_08_CCEAFB60C899473EB4753EFAE302BE38.jpg

https://www.ocinside.de/media/uploads/arctic_liquid_freezer_ii_280_9.jpg

kannst du von der Stromversorgung trennen, um die Pumpendrehzahl isoliert betrachten zu können. In der Theorie müssten bei der geringsten Ansteuerung gesammelt 200 U/min bei den 120mm Lüftern, 800 U/min bei der Pumpe und 1000 U/min beim 40mm Lüfter anliegen.

Bei einer niedrigen Pumpendrehzahl verlierst du keine Kühlleistung:

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 Test Testaufbau und Ergebnisse


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. November 2019)

Das hat bei mir zur Folge, dass die Temperaturen in die Höhe schnellen (120er als CPU angeschlossen, VRM abgeschlossen und als AiO angeschlossen) und das Mainboard abschaltet, weil mehr als 105 Grad erreicht werden. Kommt dem Szenario ohne Kühler gleich. Ich glaube, dass die AiO ohne VRM Kühler nicht funktioniert. Die 120er laufen auf 100% und saugen. Die 140er vorne drücken die Luft - kein gutes Ergebnis! 

EDIT: Stecker war nicht richtig drin [emoji2359]

EDIT2: Also das wird leider nichts mit der Wasserkühlung. Sie ist leider wahrnehmbar und das nervt mich um ehrlich zu sein. Ich bin überwiegend im Idle-Modus als im Volllast-Modus, daher ist mir das wichtiger. Wenn ich überlege, dass ich den Ausgleichsbehälter entkoppeln muss, dann habe ich das falsche Gehäuse dafür gekauft. Insofern lasse ich es wohl, weil es vorher super lief. Jedoch sollte ich lieber das Flüßigmetall nicht mit dem 3900x Headspreader und dem NH-D15 verbinden oder was meint ihr? Hatte ja Probleme bei der Demontage.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. November 2019)

- Flüssigmetall

a) bei einer Intel CPU mit Paste zwischen IHS und Die,
b) die geköpft wird, um die Paste durch LM zu ersetzen,
c) da die CPU ans Limit übertaktet werden soll
d) und alle Kerne voll ausgelastet werden.

--> Beim 3900X Paste zwischen IHS und Luftkühler und gut ist: Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 8g ab €'*'6,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



-Ich kenne keine Wakü Pumpe, die unhörbar ist, wenn ich meine Ohren ans Pumpengehäuse halte. Auch nicht bei meinen D5 auf Stufe 1 mit einem 2,8kg schweren Messingdeckel und mir stehen für eine Laing DDC und D5 mehrere schwere Deckel zur Verfügung. Von daher ist Wakü im Allgemeinen wahrscheinlich eher nichts für dich. Eine Wakü Pumpe, die keinen Geräusche von sich gibt, gibt's nicht.

Dual D5, Dual DDC, Single D5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buchseite (27. November 2019)

Höre meine Pumpe überhaupt nicht. Habe nur Probleme mit einem Lüfter. Der nicht in den Spezifikationen läuft. Nur 1200-1600.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. November 2019)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da Pumpe und die Lüfter über ein PWM Signal gesteuert werden, können die 3000 U/min eigenlich nur vom 40mm Lüfter stammen, was die Maximaldrehzahl bedeutet.
> 
> Liquid Freezer II 240 – Liquid Freezer II Serie
> 
> ...



Der integrierte Lüfter wird mit einem 2-Pin-Kabel, also ohne Drehzahlsignal angeschlossen. Aber es wäre nicht die erste Wasserkühlungspumpe, die pro Umdrehung mehr als die für Lüfter-RPM-Signale vorgesehenen zwei Impulse abgibt. Bei Cooler Masters Master Liquid ML240P Mirage *obligatorische Atempause nach dem Namen* habe ich knapp 9.000 U/min als Maximalwert angezeigt bekommen.
(Beide Kühlungen werden übrigens in der kommenden 01/20 getestet. Ich fand die Pumpe übrigens runtergeregelt als sehr leise, auch wenn sie für empfindliche Ohren nicht unhörbar ist.)


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (29. November 2019)

Leise finde ich diese auch, aber für einen Silent-PC meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet im Idle-Zustand. Unter Last (100% Lüfter) sind das sehr gute Werte im Gegensatz zum NH-D15 unter 100%-Last, daher nun auch die Wahl zum  be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 , weil dieser leiser als der NH-D15 unter Last ist. Somit ist dieser hoffentlich für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Kühlern. So kühl und so leise wie möglich.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2019)

Wenn man es WIRKLICH leise haben will, dann ist custom Wakü mit Softtubing und einer Pumpe, die rundum mit dämmaterial eingekapselt ist, am besten.
Und dann fällt einem plötzlich coilwhine von verschiedensten Komponenten auf .


Ich würde aber auch entweder nen starken Luftkühler oder gleich custom wakü benutzen.
Wenn die CPU nicht übermäßig viel saft braucht, dann geht das mit Luftkühler und gedrosseltem Lüfter auch easy.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich fand die Pumpe übrigens runtergeregelt als sehr leise, auch wenn sie für empfindliche Ohren nicht unhörbar ist.)



Ist dir eigentlich schon mal einer Pumpe unter gekommen, die wirklich nicht zu hören war?
Und wie sieht es mit Langzeitverhalten aus? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

Meine, die kannst du gar nicht raus hören.
Ich muss dazu schon mit mein Ohr 1-2cm davor halten damit ich leise was hören kann.

Natürlich ist sie mit voller Drehzahl hörbar, aber diese Leistung brauche ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine, die kannst du gar nicht raus hören.
> Ich muss dazu schon mit mein Ohr 1-2cm davor halten damit ich leise was hören kann.
> 
> Natürlich ist sie mit voller Drehzahl hörbar, aber diese Leistung brauche ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften.



Ich meinte die Pumpe eines Wasserkastens und nicht deine Customer Wakü.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

Wir habe so ein Wasserkasten im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut, die können wir auch nicht raus hören. Diese AIO von Cooler Master ist sehr leise wo ich auch davon überrascht war. Aber der Rechner meines Sohnes ist selbst mit Idle nicht lautlos, man hört immer leicht die Lüfter und daher kann es sein das die Pumpe davon übertönt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2019)

Die in der neuen 01/2020 geteste Cooler Master hat runtergeregelt ebenfalls eine extrem leise Pumpe (dann aber kaum noch Kühlleistung, also wirklich nur was für den Leerlauf), komplett unhörbar ist aber immer ein subjektive Einschätzung. Mein letzter Hörtest liegt schon eine Zeit zurück, damals habe ich noch für mehrere Frequenzen die -5 dB(A) geschafft und unser Messraum ist definitiv leiser als das "nur" >15 dB(A) auflösende Messmikrofon erfassen kann. Unter diesen Umständen ist kaum noch etwas unhörbar, wenn man nah genug ran geht. Definitiv keine Pumpe, erst recht kein Lüfter, bislang auch kein lüfterloses Netzteil. Aber auch nicht jeder Monitor, nicht jedes RAM-Modul, nicht alle Mäuse, etc.. 
In der Praxis wichtiger ist die Frage, was ohnehin übertönt wird oder weggedämmt werden kann. Aus dem neuen Test ist da Cooler Master gedrosselt weit vorn dabei, Gigabyte aber auch erstaunlich stark. Vergangene Kompaktwasserkühlungen waren nicht leiser, die modularen Kits im Frühjahr übrigens auch nicht, aber deren Pumpen lassen sich natürlich besser entkoppeln und auch dämmen, wenn es nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (4. Dezember 2019)

macht es mehr Sinn einen AiO in die Front oder in den Deckel zu verbauen eigentlich? Weiß passt nicht ganz hier her wollte aber kein neues Thema dafür öffnen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2019)

Würde in den Deckel bauen, dann können Lüfter vorne noch Luft für die Grafikkarte fördern.

Zudem sollten sich die Anschlüsse des Radiators immer oberhalb des Kühlers befinden damit Luft nach oben in den Radiator steigen kann und nicht im Kühler fest stehen bleibt.


----------



## afrotobi (12. Dezember 2019)

Eine sehr leise AiO ist die Fractal Design Celsius S36 - bin top zufrieden und die Pumpe ist sehr leise. Zu den Lüfter kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese ausgetauscht habe.


----------

